# Home of the Athletes



## Kipcha (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]*The tales of our grand adventures have been with held from RO for long enough. 
Prepare to be amazed!
*[/align]


[align=center]*But first, to introduce our stars!*
*[suB][suP]Willow
[/suP][/suB]*5 years old
Mini Lop X





[/align]

[align=center]*[suB][suP]Babbitty Rabbitty
[/suP][/suB]*3 years old
Holland Lop




[/align]

[align=center]*[suB][suP]Star
[/suP][/suB]*2 years old
Dutch




[/align]

[align=center]*[suB][suP]Ty
[/suP][/suB]*3years old
Dutch




[/align]

[align=center]*[suB][suP]Jabberwocky
[/suP][/suB]*1 year old
Belgian Hare x Tan




[/align]




[align=center]Other members of our team include...[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Popcorn
[/suP][/suB]*2year old
Dutch
Relation: Family




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Wallaby
[/suP][/suB]*2year old
Canadian Plush Lop
Relation: Family




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Peace
[/suP][/suB]*1 year old
Belgian Hare
Relation: Family




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Kokomo
[/suP][/suB]*3years old
Dutch
Relation: Family




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Buttercup
[/suP][/suB]*3years old
Lop X
Relation: Family




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Dodger
[/suP][/suB]*10 years old
American Eskimo x Lhasa Apso



[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Ruffles
[/suP][/suB]*2year old
Abyssinian Guinea Pig




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Magyk
[/suP][/suB]*4 years old
Chinchilla





[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Kipcha
[/suP][/suB]*10 months old
Miniature Horse




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Ben
[/suP][/suB]*6year old
Arabian




[/align]
[align=center]*[suB][suP]Buzz
[/suP][/suB]*20 years old
Appaloosa





[/align]
[align=center]Here we will be weaving tales of our adventures to new places and our performances, news on where we've been booked and just daily life in general. Prepare to be bombarded with pictures, videos and plenty of tales, as well as spreading the word in Rabbit Hopping and our fantastic club, the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club![/align]
[align=center]For more information, visit our site,
http://canadianrabbithoppingclub.com/
[/align]

[align=center]You can see more of our exploits on another members blog,
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50415&forum_id=76[/align]


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome start to a blog!!! I cant wait for updates


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great so far! 
All my guys are flattered you included them all too! 


:happyrabbit:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

*ChocolateBunny wrote: *


> Awesome start to a blog!!! I cant wait for updates


Me too!


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]Love the start to your blog! =) Ty reminds me of my Sabriel =)
Wish I could do this with my buns! =D
Beautiful horses as well =)
I'm surprised I know how to pronounce Jabberwocky. What is that even from? =O Sounds so familiar.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great Blog! Can't wait to get updats! I love rabbit agility!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2011)

Great--love the pics.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments! I'm glad I finally decided to start actually writing one 

@ Yield~ It's rather funny because you pictures of Sabriel always reminded me of Ty too!You'd be surprised at how many people can't say Jabberwocky's name! It actually comes from a creature in the Lewic Carroll universe (Through the Looking Glass, What Alice Found There).

Before I start, I want to thank Kate and Stan for any pics I may have borrowed here!!

So we held our last rabbit hopping practice out in the Recreation center on March 4, but due to cold weather, I decided to keep my hoppers home while Dad took Buttercup out for some socialising and we were also socialising Thumper who is still looking for a home.

Thumper spent a lot of the night hopping free roam around the room,






Before actually almost falling asleep on me! What a friendly girl!






I also got some lovely pictures from our hopping event up in Bonnie Doon Mall in Edmonton on Family Weekend!






Jabberwocky was a tad distracted that weekend so he wasn't getting up to his usual heights, but he was still doing pretty well, considering how new he is!
















It had been a long weekend (We did an event in Wetaskiwin the day before) so the buns that were a little more tired, like Star here, got a few runs around the course before relaxing in their tents with plenty of treats and people to see from the safety of their tents.

Our next event with the rabbit agility will be at Carewest Garrison Green, a senior care facility, which are generally pretty fun events and seem to make the residents happy. Personally, one of my favorite places to perform would be Children's Hospital, where we've been three or more times. The people in these places always seem to really appreciate the bunnies. 

Some of our biggest events like Pet Expo andAggie Days are drawing on us pretty quickly and those will be two full weekends of showing off our stuff! I'm sure this blog will be overloaded with pictures and news of the events!


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]That is so ironic =) They have the exact same eyes and everything! Sabriel probably would have been best if I was gunna do rabbit-hopping, but since he broke his leg I wouldn't wanna risk it. =( I feel like Solara would be too nervous, and Silas is too lazy. I tried clicker-training him but he didn't want to do ANYTHING! Lol. And yeah, I just looked up some poems and now I'm for sure pronouncing it right =D It's a really cool name, and it totally suits him! 

Awesome pictures by the way =) Your bunnies are all so cute! Jabberwocky and Ty are definitely on my bunny-napping list


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 6, 2011)

*Yield wrote:*[align=center]


> Awesome pictures by the way =) Your bunnies are all so cute! Jabberwocky and Ty are definitely on my bunny-napping list


[/align][align=left]You are going to have to go through me first [/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]At least this year there are breaks between Pet Expo, Aggie Days and Easter. Last year they were one right after the other. I love Pet Expo and Aggies days is fun too. Children's Hospital is also good. I am hoping the seniors homes are good too, we have 2 in 3 days. 
[/align][align=left]I know you will be taking lots of photos, you just got to post more 
[/align]


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]My, Jabber and Ty seem to be quite popular, I'm gonna have to keep a close eye on those two [/align]
[align=center]You're right Kate, last year was pretty crazy with the rapid fire events, but at least the bunnies got tons of excersise! [/align]
[align=center]I had Jabberwocky running around my room last night for his nightly laps and I managed to get some pretty awesome pictures of him![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]At the end, he flopped out and just enjoyed some pets 
Please ignore random golf ball in the background [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great pictures! I wish there was a rabbit agility show close to me I would love to see that in person.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]You could always start a club of your own. Jumps aren't very hard to build at all :wink[/align]
[align=center]Anyways, we haven't been doing much as of lately and spend most of our time at home or out with the horses. Ben has sure gotten fat over the winter, but he still has that spirit and energy, we just have to build his stamina up again. We were planning on lunging him but really, we put him on the lunge line and he just had fun running through the snow in the arena and looking pretty to the cars driving by![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]It's so nice to see him carrying his tail more like an arab should. For the first few monthes we had him, he was a little more nervous and we think someone had misused spurs on him, so he is very sensitive in the sides and used to walk with his tail between his legs like a dog and spooking a lot. Now, while he still is a little spooky, he is gaining confidence and he doesn't flinch when you make contact with his sides, as well as getting proper natural Arabian tail carraige. He was still so wound up afterwards that when I was walking to cool him off he was still prancing at my side, although he was never pulling, which is very pretty to watch.[/align]
[align=center]Today, after a job interview (I did get the job, but it's just a different section of the golf course I work at so I pretty much already had it anyways  ) we had to get some rabbit food so Ty decided to take the trip with us.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]While letting Ty run around, the shop owners pup came over to investigate. I was a tad concerned at first but we kept a very close watch and the pup was extremely gentle and just curious about what he was. There were no signs of aggression and although her tail was wagging, she never once made a move to play, just investigating.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the way home he rode in my lap and just watched all the cars driving past![/align]
[align=center]He was especially fascinated in the Transit bus.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey there everyone, haven't updated for a while.

So we went to perform for two seniors homes, one a few days ago and one today. The homes love us coming, I guess it is a really good thing for them to get involved in and they love petting the bunnies afterwards. Although it is quite hot in these places so we have to be careful not to overwork the buns, although most of them are hams and just love performing so it is hard to hold them back at times. 

Jabberwocky was actually just running the course on his own, we were all sitting down and watching him and he was racing around at top speed and binkying like a mad man every time her jumped a jump, it was so fun to watch! It really makes me glad to see how much the bunnies really enjoy doing the sport :biggrin2:

As usual, some pics (We had to blur out the background as some of the residents hadn't given consent to have their pics taken)...






Ty, being the awesome little dude, was clearing fairly high jumps, although his heart wasn't quite into it that day. He stayed home from the performance today.






Buttercup after the performances, she was pretty tuckered and enjoyed snuggling with two other buns from the club, TarQuinn and Lillian.






The members of our club that attended with two of the residents.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 22, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> Jabberwocky was actually just running the course on his own, we were all sitting down and watching him and he was racing around at top speed and binkying like a mad man every time he jumped a jump,


I don't remember sitting down. I remember running around the course as he chased after me. 
I am not helping him beat my bunnies this weekend


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 22, 2011)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *Kipcha wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jabberwocky was actually just running the course on his own, we were all sitting down and watching him and he was racing around at top speed and binkying like a mad man every time he jumped a jump,
> ...



Well, Mom and I were sitting on the floorand watching him, I don't really know what you were doing. But there were three or four laps he did around the course completely on his own when Mom first put him down. Maybe you were still meeting a greeting or doing something with your buns at the crate?

Pssh, we can do that allllll on our owwwwwn!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful buns! Willow reminds me of our Caramel.
Wish we had a bunny agility (what exactly is it called?) place around here...


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! And it's technically called Rabbit Hopping, or some people call it Rabbit Show Jumping 

Anyways, we had one heck of a busy weekend! Our family and bunnies actually took yesterday to recover from it all, there were so many people that we were hardly getting breaks and I hardly even got a chance to eat because I would finish running one bunny before someone came over and started asking to see a different one. Veeeery tiring.

Willow got to attend this one, he's really started to slow down in the last while, he's almost six and he's been doing it since 2007. However, he still really loves going through the course at his own speed so I generally just let him run around on it. Funny guy, we'll put him out and he'll just run the course on his own until he gets tired or bored and he'll run back into his tent and flop 

Babbitty had TONS of energy this weekend, it's hard to tire him out. He's such a ham, he loves running over to the sides and greeting people. He was actually the high point bunny this weekend, when he's focused he's so fast!

I was very proud of Star as well. He'd been getting quite fat so I've had him on a strict "program" and I think it's finally starting to show results because he's getting a lot more energy and he was actually having fun on the course instead of just laying down and getting this "No!" expression on his face XD

Ty was his usual affectionate self. He'd run through the course and then stands up and goes "Alright, now you pet me?" He's such a sweetheart!

Jabberwocky, what a funny guy. He just binkies like crazy going through the course and has a ball with it. There was once we were going around and he binkied when he reached the a-frame, he flew right over it and probably got a good foot higher then it, it was hilarious!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Blog..!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2011)

mistyjr ~ Thank you!

So we just celebrated Jabberwocky and Peace's birthdays! (April 6 is Jabberwocky's and April 7 is Peace's!) and we ended up making little "birthday cakes" for both of them... Which was really just taking bits of the veggies they normally get and dressing them up fancy XD

They seemed to like it, but I think Peace was a little freaked out by my awful birthday song!

Jabberwocky's









Peace's


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 7, 2011)

Please ignore the fact that my Mother logged in while I wasn't looking and I posted under her name :/


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 7, 2011)

Wonderful blog! It is inspiring me to "teach" my buns to jump. I don't know if they would ever go anywhere with it, but fun home entertainment.


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 10, 2011)

MiniLopHop~ You should totally get into it. Best hobby there is for both bunny and person! 

Well, we have been rather busy. We performed at a small school carnival to raise money to build a preschool in Kenya and we helped them raise over $6000! It was a great day.

We spent the weekend at the Stampede grounds performing at Aggie Days, I'm pretty sure all humans and bunnies are thoroughly exhausted from the long days but it seemed like everyone had a lot of fun. Willow in particular had an awful lot of energy, more then usual, it's great to see this 6 year old guy still got a lot of spunk in him when it comes to the course! I was starting to think he was only energetic at home when he was wondering the house, I think he just got distracted a lot.

We were a MAJOR hit for the event though, and at times we had four rows of people trying to watch! They want us back next year and they plan on giving us a bigger space AND ADDING BLEACHERS! They think it's such an awesome, crowd pleasing event that they will be adding bleachers just for our course so that people can walk through the aisles, the crowd in front of us were blocking them!


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Ty was a little more mellow, all he really wanted to do was snuggle, the little sweetheart. His heart really wasn't into hopping, more just wanting attention so we just didn't hop a lot, spent most of the time giving him lots of head rubs and eating treats.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Babbitty was extremely energetic the entire weekend and absoloutly loves running the course. He gave me a bit of a scare on Saturday when he managed to jump from my arms, but he was totally fine and eating the parsley I gave him not 30 seconds later. I still fretted even to the next morning making sure he wasn't favoring anything, but he was pretty much completely unphased by the entire thing.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Since putting Star on a diet and getting him to lose a bit of weight, I can tell that he feels better and is getting a lot more energy! It's great to see him doing better and getting more energetic and social now that he's getting back down to a more healthy weight.[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]Jabberwocky was awesome, he was running faster then he ever had and was binkying through the course quite a bit. Jabberwocky, being the unaltered guy he is... Was spraying literally everywhere and at one point, the crowd. He got a few of the kids at one point, and while it was embaressing... That was pretty funny.[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]It was great to see Willow so energetic and so happy on the course! He's usually happiest at home, but he was just so cheerful the entire weekend [/align]


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, lots has happened since my last post!

On April 21 we went to Children's Hospital to perform for some of the kids there. It was a great night and although there wasn't quite the turnout of patients (Which I suppose is a good thing since that means there aren't as many sick kids stuck in the hospital!) that there has been in the past, you could tell that they enjoyed it.






The day before yesterday wedecided since the weather was nice (FINALLY! The snow is actually starting to melt now :big wink that we would set up the hopping course in the driveway and bring the bunnies out for some fun in the sun!






They all had tons of energy and loved the warm weather and sunshine. They all got a turn on the course and then spent some timeromping around in the grass and binkying in the x-pens on the lawn.

Today we spent the day with the horses and laterhad easter dinner with my grandma. The horse visit was very fun, we did some arena work with Ben and then went out into the pasture (A little over 80 acres so they have tons of area to roam!) and I rode bareback on Buzz while Mom rodeBen. It was beautiful. The areas with snow was still over the horses knees though, so they got a workout whenever we came across snow!






We also decided to start clipping Kipcha today, and started with just her head, neck and front legs to help her get used to the loss of her long winter hair. Here's a before pic...






And an after...






She looks a little funny now but boy, I forgot what a pretty little face she had after seeing it covered in fuzz for so long! And boy, does she need a bath!

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day as well, we're going to be performing at Fort Calgary with the rabbits!


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 24, 2011)

So today went off great! It was a little warm in the room, but other then that everything went off without a hitch and we even got a short spot on the news!

Some pics from today...


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 25, 2011)

I love your blog! Rabbit hopping is so cool. And I love all your bunnies, Babbity is extra adorable  of course, all of them are so pretty. I love Star's markings, they're so different!

Love all the pictures of the hopping and the horses too


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, I really fell behind on my blog! :shock:Before I knew it, the events had really built up!

So after Fort Calgary, we held our annual monthly practice at the Chestermere Rec Center and had our sponsor Critters Pets in Cochrane actually come over and try out her Flemish, but Tinkerbell was too busy checking out everything to really hop 

On May 7 we held a club fundraiser to help get our trailer (Which we now have and is AWESOME, by the way, more below) by doing highway cleanup, so we spent 7 hours cleaning up garbage by the highway. Boy, we were tired, but the money we got afterwards was great and the ditches were clean for probably a whole three days before litterbugs went and ruined them again... Man, I hate it when people litter! :X

Then we held another practice on May 13, but I didn't doa lot of hopping with mine as they were getting a bit of a break from it all.

On May 14, we did a demo at the Critters and Craft sale, but it turned out to be a mistake as it really wasn't the most sanitary place and lets just say, we expected the animals to be a little better taken care of, it was hard to see some of those bunnies that people were selling... I guess it was a learning experience. It was definitely interesting when an emu escaped halfway through the day and started wreaking havoc! Babbitty seemed to be having fun though!






On May 27, we did a demo at Woodlands school and that was fun, the teachers actually kept control of the situation and made sure the kids didn't get out of hand.

On June 5, due to beautiful weather, we decided to start having club BBQ's instead of practices indoors so we held the first one at our house. Unfortuanatly, I missed pretty much the entire thing due to work... Blach.
















On June 17, we went to Glenbrook Preschool, which was rather well controlled since there was a chainlink fence between us and the kids, but we were still a HUGE hit and the kids and bunnies loved the day out!

Then, June 18 and 19 at Aspen Crossing's train days and we didn't even have to worry about the extremely cruddy weather because they had a rather nice tent set up for us to protect from wind and rain, and the bunnies enjoyed even more time out.
















Then, on July 1 we went up to Edmonton for a Canada Day celebration and got to see a few friends, including Luvabun and Pet_Bunny from the RO forums, so that was worth the trip right there :biggrin:




And then on July 2, we held another club BBQ at another member's house, which was lots of fun!















And... I believe I am now caught up! Whoo!

We're going to have some big events coming up, the main one being performing at the Calgary Stampede, so stay tuned for pics from that!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2011)

Simply awesome pictures!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a little late, but on the 16th and 17th we actually got to perform at the Calgary Stampede! It was rather warm but the bunnies actually handled it better then the people with their frozen water bottles and fans 

My bunnies, as usual, performed awesomely well and I actually got to do something I have wanted to do for a very long time... I got to have a picture with all my rabbits. It was difficult since none of them really get along but we had some extra hands so it turned out great! I'm very glad that I finally managed it, we've tried a few times before without success.






We've got some more events coming up so stay tuned!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2011)

Just love all the pics and it's so great to see them having such fun. Kudos. :clapping:


----------



## redjess (Aug 15, 2011)

This is AMAZING! How awesome that you are doing something so cool that you can tell that you love so much! Your buns are so happy and adorable. What a great life for a rabbit.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Jess! This looks like SO much fun! Maybe one day.  I adore seeing all of the pictures of your animals! I think I am in love with Jabberwocky. He is sooo sleek and handsome! :bunnyheart


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 18, 2011)

Jabberwocky is quite popular! People just seem to love him (And he just loves everybody too!), I got him free when we got Peace from the breeder in Illonois, I think he was driving the poor lady crazy with how much insane energy the little guy has hehe...

Well, Flynn is still on a trial run so we'll so how this whole thing pans out. I know for one thing, she is just the sweetest little thing.






For anyone who's been watching Ty's thread, the vets suspect he's going into early kidney failure. We brought him into the vet and had a urine test done which came back with some crystals, nothing too unusual, but all the symptoms point right now to kidney failure so he got some Sub-Q fluids a week or two ago and we were told to keep an eye on his situation. As of right now he seems good and we're hoping he was misdiagnosed and perhaps it was just something that they missed that has passed. We know little of his history other then he came from some family that bought him for Easter and then were going to release him into a park, so we have no idea about age or anything.

Admittedly, it was frustrating that we spent $500 and still really have no idea what's going on with him...





Not too impressed with all this poking and prodding...

We've also done some rabbit hopping events including Children's Hospital, a club BBQ and a senior's home that, sadly, I could not attend due to work.






Babbitty enjoyed overlooking the city in the hospital.





Peace looking extremely unimpressed at the BBQ.

We also held a Model Horse show and since I didn't have to judge, I decided to take some buns for both days. I took Flynn and Ty one day and Babbitty, Jabberwocky and Kokomo the second. I think they all enjoyed the day out!
















I think Jabberwocky had the most fun though. The event was held in a curling rink (Without the ice and all, of course! There's only ice in the Winter) amd we only used half the arena, so I decided to let them all out to play there. I don't think they've ever had that big of an area to play around in on their own before so they were all having a ball, but Jabber was having fun using up the ENTIRE space for popcorning and just having a jolly old time!











He felt tuckered out after though! 






We also brought Dodger the first day and I think he really enjoyed the time out. You would never know he's 11 with how puppylike he still is!


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 22, 2011)

Whoo, it's been crazy busy and I can't even say what we were busy with! But in a few monthes I'll be able to, so that will be a long blog post in itself.

Miss Flynn went in for her spay yesterday and she took it like a real champ! Eating plenty and pooping all over the place, you wouldn't even know that she just went through surgery.

I also went and got me a new camera (Nikon D7000) after a lot of debating, but figured what the heck, I worked my butt off this summer. Takes beautiful photos,






We also went and performed at the Bugs Bunny at the Symphony concert, which was awesome since we performed before the show and during intermission, and during the show we had our own little private box in the back where we could sit and watch with the rabbits. It was a fabulous time.











Since we were there multiple days, during some shows we went and walked around downtown with the rabbits which was quite nice, especially getting to roll around in the new stroller I bought Babbitty.



































It was a very nice afternoon out and the buns enjoyed all the sights.


----------

